# Help to analyze a vmcore



## l2f (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello,

One of my servers crashes and reboots frequently, it did a vmcore.

I ran: `gdb /boot/kernel/kernel  /var/crash/vmcore.3`


```
Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:
ad2: FAILURE - device detached
subdisk2: detached
ad2: detached
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29481981952, length=2048)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555294208, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555294208, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555294208, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555294208, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555277824, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555277824, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555277824, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555277824, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555228672, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555228672, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555228672, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555228672, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555228672, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555228672, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555228672, length=10240)]error = 6
g_vfs_done():ad2s1d[READ(offset=29555228672, length=10240)]error = 6
panic: vinvalbuf: dirty bufs
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 15d3h26m12s
Physical memory: 499 MB

Dumping 101 MB: 86 70 54 38 22 6

Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/acpi.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/acpi.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/acpi.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linux.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linux.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/linux.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/daemon_saver.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/daemon_saver.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/daemon_saver.ko
#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:196
196     pcpu.h: No such file or directory.
        in pcpu.h
(kgdb)
```

But I do not know anything about kernel internals, I am just a sysadmin :\ I need your help to find out if it is a hard drive problem or an IDE device problem?

Thx Thanks in advance for your help.

l2f


----------



## l2f (Sep 5, 2013)

*Find a solution*

Hello,

I changed the hardware (it has had a malediction from the beginning), found a server lying on the floor at my office, swapped the hard drives and I am back in business 

So, if you have time to debug this, I will be very happy to learn more about FreeBSD and if not forget it.

Regards,

l2f


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know the specifics but it looks like the ad2 drive suddenly disappeared. FreeBSD really doesn't like it if a drive disappears when there are mounted filesystems on there. That usually results in a panic(9). I can't tell why it disappeared though. But if that same drive is now functioning perfectly in another machine it's very likely the disk controller was at fault. Either that or a dodgy cable.

You may want to install sysutils/smartmontools on the "new" server and see if the drive shows any failures.


----------



## l2f (Sep 5, 2013)

Dear @SirDice,

I suspect the IDE controller, in the new box everything seems ok now.

Thank you for your help*.*

l2f


----------



## l2f (Sep 5, 2013)

Dear @SirDice,

My FreeBSD version is too old (7.1), I am building a new server with FreeBSD 8.4 but I have a Sendmail problem (no mail gets out of the box).  I flow from one problem to another 

Regards,

l2f


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 5, 2013)

l2f said:
			
		

> My FreeBSD version is too old (7.1), I am building a new server with FreeBSD 8.4 but I have a Sendmail problem (no mail gets out of the box).  I flow from one problem to another


I suggest you create a new thread for that. This will make sure that people who are experienced with Sendmail issues but not so much with kernel problems will also be reading your question.


----------



## fonz (Sep 5, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> I suggest you create a new thread for that. This will make sure that people who are experienced with Sendmail issues but not so much with kernel problems will also be reading your question.


What's more: Sendmail questions generally don't belong in the _"FreeBSD Development"_ section


----------



## l2f (Sep 6, 2013)

Dear everyone,

For the Sendmail problem: please try to read from the beginning of the thread.

I have a strange feeling :\ : http://spkfrnch.wordpress.com/2010/04/28/lucky-luke-l%E2%80%99homme-qui-tire-plus-vite-que-son-ombre/ 

_"Lucky Luke: The man who draws faster than his shadow."_

I posted into _"FreeBSD Development"_ because I have a problem with an untimely reboot due to an IDE controller or a kernel panic (I am at the right place).

I answered to @SirDice that I finally changed the hardware (new box) and I explained, meanwhile, that I was building a new server to avoid this problem (IDE controller failure) but I was not lucky at all: I faced a new problem with Sendmail. 

_"Backfire":_ I just wrote in parentheses the problem of my Sendmail installation.  I did not mention that I am looking for help with Sendmail in this thread nor did I write the steps that I have already done to resolve my Sendmail problem. If I have to, I will ask for help in the right forum: "Web & Network Services" (I  think) and I will do my homework before asking.

Did I provide too much unnecessary information? (segmentation fault: braindump)

In advance, thank you for your help and your precious time to answer to my problem (coredump) .

Regards,

l2f


----------

